# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  Kickstarter Project Update #22: All of the Orders Have Gone Out!

## Eddie

*Project Update #22: All of the Orders Have Gone Out!*

Posted by Chelsea Thompson ♥ Like

All the Holiday delivery orders have been shipped (except 8 that are being driven there right now).  We are now working on getting the assembly video edited / reshot (just a couple parts that weren't really clear) and uploaded.  All the boards already have the firmware loaded so you won't have to do that. 
Also it is possible that one person got upgraded to a TwoUp by accident...our count was off by one!  Lucky whoever it is!

----------

